# HAV - Havilah Resources



## 56gsa (27 February 2007)

Don't u hate that! Had nice long post ready to go telling you all about HAV... and then I get logged out for some reason.

So not going to punch it all in again - have a look at the research reports on the website (potential target $3) - just got Chinese buy-in on Cu/Co deposit - portia gold deposit is high risk but huge if it comes off - resource upgrade recently on other major project...  it's all happening!

And ST this has potential - currently held down by people selling their $1.30 entitlements, but these went ex-E on 31 Jan and since then CUY and GHT investments have gone up 50% (which means extra $18m for HAV) and HAV sp hasn't moved.

DYOR and let me know what you think.


----------



## 56gsa (6 March 2007)

HAV looks interesting - now at $1.41 but buyers for options at up to 11cents (with ex-price of $1.60) so they see upside (options should be listed Thursday I think)

So despite the drop HAV investments have held up well - infact GHT has gone up 50% from 28Feb lows - I value holdings in CUY, GHT and MOX at close today at $43.2m . Cash is now $10.4 m after entitlements. So total $53.6m.

Mkt Cap is $1.41 x approx 80m = $112.6m

So for $59m you get:  (from research on their website)

Mutooroo In-Pit Resource Cu% Co%
11.5 mt @ 1.10% 0.10%
Containing Kt 127 11
Current Price US$ per lb $ 2 .55 $ 18
Insitu value $ 100 per tonne
At Mutooroo, Havilah has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to form a Joint Venture with Chinese metallurgical group, Heilongjiang Resources Limited which could see it fund a FS and development of a mine to earn a 50% interest in the project. The most favoured option is to produce a simple, gravity concentrate, containing most of the cooper, cobalt plus iron, which would be shipped to China for processing and extraction of valuable metals.


Kalkaroo In-Pit Resource Cu% Au g/t Mo %
100mt @ 0.47% 0.46 0.012%
Containing Kt/Moz 470 1.5 12.4
Current Price US$ $ 2 .55 $ 6 20 25.7
Insitu value $ 54 per tonne
Estimated contains at least 100 million tonnes of mineable mineralisation, containing close to 0.5 million tonnes of copper plus 1.5 million ounces of silver and 12,000 tonnes of molybdenum. Recent drilling has extended known zones of mineralisation at higher grades than the previously calculated resource, holding out promise for additional tonnes and a higher grade starter pit zone.


Portia Gold
target mineralisation is very nuggetty and the company is now moving to dig a trial pit and treat the target mineralisation in a gravity recovery circuit to more accurately determine insitu gold grades. A positive outcome would most likely lead to a long life gold project on site. The company has identified up to 7 kilometres of prospective strike zone which may prove to be mineralised. If just 3 km of strike is found to be gold bearing, as much as 8 million tonnes of mineralisation could be present, if it averages 15 metres thick and 100 metres wide with a density of 1.8 tonnes per cubic metre. Final grades will need to await results from trial mining, but results from bulk assay work indicate grades ranging from 10 to 43 g/t gold in the best zone so far identified.

+++ other projects....

DYOR and let me know what you think...


----------



## 56gsa (7 March 2007)

Crazy

There are now buyers @ 0.22 for HAVO (ex-1.60) that begin trading tomorrow - thats equivalent to $1.82 when sp is $1.48... 

why the premium?


----------



## rub92me (7 March 2007)

56gsa said:
			
		

> Crazy
> 
> There are now buyers @ 0.22 for HAVO (ex-1.60) that begin trading tomorrow - thats equivalent to $1.82 when sp is $1.48...
> 
> why the premium?



The short answer: time value and leverage.


----------



## 56gsa (9 March 2007)

Up 7% today but on small volume, people prepared to pay 0.42 for the $1.60 Apr 2010 options listed today...  

Chart has ascending triangle with $1.65-1.68 key area to be broken through on volume for blue sky potential


----------



## 56gsa (23 March 2007)

once again approach 1.60 - has a nice trading band of 1.40 to 1.60

will need something to push through the 1.60 resistance :
- either all the SPP people have taken their profits on their 1.30 entitlements 
- investee companies CUY GHT MOX have a good run (which they have been having of late) 
- project wise doesn't seem much in near-term - waiting for ann that portia trial will commence - and commence of FS on Kalkaroo


----------



## 56gsa (27 March 2007)

HAV trying desparately to reach blue sky 1.69+ but won't make it...  sellers do however appeared to have thinned and so could find support at 1.60 or 1.50 before having another go...

anyone else looked at this?  any comments?


----------



## 56gsa (14 April 2007)

I'm not disappointed I called this wrong...   but how wrong I was - since 27 March it has almost added $1 - about 60%

Interesting too - despite a number of encouraging drilling results and progress of the JV on Mutooroo the value of HAVs projects had tended to remain around 80-90 cents per share from December, while the value of the investments went up (CUY, GHT, MOX - they've gone from 35 cps to now 120cps since Dec) 

On Friday however we now see the projects are worth 121 cps - whether this is just due to people wanting exposure to CUY or a greater confidence in the projects not sure

HAV will probably continue to fluctuate in line with CUY - but at some stage I think we'll be hearing news of the portia gold trial pit which is potentially a cash cow... drilling also continues on Mutooroo to get a JORC resource in 6 mths... and FS is starting on Kalkaroo

A sleeper is the U potential at Radium Hill in Curnamona which is around an old 1950s mine that produced 1100t.  In Jan HAV talked about surface sampling, trenching and drilling this over 1st half but haven't heard much else.  EXS has tennements to the north of HAVs which they've talked of spinning off - and TOE has Bonython which is next door to the east - might be a deal done on these?

Fib works nicely with a 52c bottom and 38.2% @ 1.55 - this gives a target of $3.22

HAV is also a winner for LSG which has 14m HAV shares 

anyone else have HAV?


----------



## Nifty49 (15 April 2007)

Yes I have them too..

Yes rising atm on the back of CUY, but

I agree have potential in their own right!

Wish I had more.... Nifty


----------



## 56gsa (8 May 2007)

Just found out that one of GHT's sites for geothermal power (63% owned by HAV) is right near HAVs Kalkaroo copper deposit - thats good vertical integration eh....  Both GHTs sites are also near electricity grid altho they appear to be 2 years away from possible generation

HAVs projects still valued around 80-90 cent mark - fluctuates mainly in relation to CUY which is currently a whopping $73m investment for HAV  (GHT worth $23m and MOX $5m).

ann today re initial drilling on Gawler Craton site that Red Metal is farming in to...


----------



## 56gsa (10 May 2007)

Someone playing games with CUY - had big sell order this morning @ 230 and then pulled it - now sell 227 / buy 238

HAV has dropped yesterday well below its normal range which values projects between 83 & 93 cents - at thje current CUY buy/sell its on 71-75 cents  ... while the bulk of HAVs investments are in CUY, GHTs up again today which makes it a not insubstantial $28m worth in HAVs portfolio...

HAV could return to 225-230 today - particularly if CUY returns to 240 level


----------



## 56gsa (11 May 2007)

well - i thought HAV was oversold yesterday - but today went to 189 - even with the pullback in CUY this means you are getting those 3 projects listed above for $48m ... bargain!!  i'd be taking this over if I had the cash!  projects haev gone from 121 cps a month ago to now a low of 55cps - this shows an obvious overreaction to the CUY drop - at some stage we'll see HAV pullback ...    CUY could be $1.45 and HAVs projects would be worth 83cents which is somethign of an average...


----------



## 56gsa (14 May 2007)

the ann today is good news for shareholders altho does relate to a longer term timeframe but means HAV sp will be more closely underpinned by value of its investments for the near future... also has implications for CUY in that the buyer of a significant parcel may presumably be also interested in a JV of some nature with CUY....




> HAVILAH TO DISTRIBUTE INVESTMENT ASSETS TO SHAREHOLDERS
> Havilah Resources NL (Havilah – ASX:HAV) is pleased to announce that it plans to progressively distribute a substantial portion of its more than $100 million investment portfolio in its subsidiary mining and energy companies to shareholders over the next two years.
> This includes :
> • 29 million shares in listed uranium explorer Curnamona Energy Limited (ASX : CUY) currently valued at approximately $65 million, and
> ...


----------



## 56gsa (3 July 2007)

More good news for HAV holders... 



> ASX / Media Release 2 July 2007
> GLENCORE INTERNATIONAL JOINS KALKAROO COPPER PROJECT
> Havilah Resources NL (Havilah – ASX:HAV) is pleased to announce that it has signed a legally binding Heads of Agreement with Glencore International (“Glencore” www.glencore.com), to fund a $14 million feasibility study on the Kalkaroo Copper Project. Glencore shall arrange project financing for the subsequent mining joint venture taking a 14% participating interest and metals offtake. The feasibility study is to commence immediately.




could be breakout potential here although would want to see more volume....


----------



## 56gsa (3 July 2007)

now testing all time highs - could hover around $2.60 which if 38.2% level would mean target of $3.60 based on fib - certainly on projects plus investments this is not out of the question...  April 2010 options are ex price of $1.60


----------



## 56gsa (13 July 2007)

Didn't stop at 2.60, pushed on into blue sky and seems to be forming a pennant ...  with glencore on board now this has delinked the HAV price from its previous valuation of projects of 83-93 cents - now 133 cents (with invests in CUY, GHT, MOX + cash making up the rest).  With two FS's being undertaken (other one with Chinese partner) and finance in place to start gold extraction there's potential for more good news on HAV ...  anyone else following?


----------



## Flipper15 (26 July 2007)

Yes 56gsa

I have followed them fairly closely since mid last year and as you say this is an excellent company.

I have been in and out of them, unfortunately at my own peril as the time I had to buy back in it was at a much higher price. This in itself is a sign of a very good stock. You usually get stung for being out, so therefore the stock commands that you must be in.

I have read all about their projects numerous times and this coy is the real deal. Talk of $5.00 a share in the next 3 years is not silly. It could even go higher, but as always DYOR.

Personally I think with a lot of investor focus on Portia, Muturoo gets pushed into the background a little. I'm sure the market rates it but just doesn't talk about it as much.

The cobalt at Muturoo is very valuable and they should make a lot of money from this project in coming years.

Good luck, I will try to post more regularly here re HAV.

Flipper


----------



## 56gsa (26 July 2007)

cheers flipper - nice to know someone else on board!

what i like about this now too is it seems to have de-linked to some extent from the CUY,MOX,GHT investments and now valued on basis of the 3 excellent projects - all since glencore came on board.

i still like my fib estimate with 2.60 (38%) and 3.00 (61%) giving 3.60 as possible target - which also alines with some of the broker research.  Hopefully some good news re portia soon, and possible disinvestment of investments - altho i read under the GDY link that GHT is considered a bit of a sleeper when it comes to geothermal...

anyway lets enjoy the ride !


----------



## ormond (14 October 2007)

Dont know why this company doesn't get more attention considering the potential of their projects.

Expecting drill results soon from their recently aquired Tin project.

Havilah Resources NL (ASX:HAV) has entered a farm-in agreement with the owners of Exploration Licence 3605, centred on Prospect Hill in the northern Flinders Ranges.

Havilah may earn up to an 85pc interest in the tenement by completing a feasibility study.

Thereafter, the vendors may contribute their 15pc share of development costs or revert to a net smelter royalty.

EL 3605 contains the Prospect Hill tin and base metal project, where previous shallow drilling established an inferred resource of 172,000 tonnes of 1.15pc tin on the South Ridge prospect.

The tin mineralisation is associated with anomalous copper, zinc, lead, uranium and silver identified along a strike length of more than 1200 metres.

The North Ridge prospect contains a siliceous lode horizon that can be traced for 2.85 kilometres.

This lode system has never been drilled but rock chip sampling and trenching returned high levels of copper (up to 15pc), gold (up to 5.5g/t), silver (up to 98g/t), bismuth (up to 1350 ppm) and tin (up to 1050 ppm to 2080 ppm).

***** Havilah says the project, which is South Australia's largest known tin resource, has lain dormant for more than a decade, and interest has been rekindled by the current high tin prices.

The company plans to commence an 1100-metre reverse circulation drilling program next week that will target depth extensions to the existing tin resource at the South Ridge prospect, and will drill wider lode positions of the North Ridge prospect for the first time.

The eastern portion of EL 3605 also has considerable potential for the discovery of Tertiary palaeochannel-hosted uranium deposits, in a geological setting that is comparable to the Beverley-4 Mile area that lies roughly 40 kilometres to the south.

Also the portia gold poject should start producing next year.

They seem to have most commodities covered[copper cobalt gold tin molybdenum uranium geothermal] but not iron ore,so this may explain why this company has not had the coverage it will get shortly imo.


----------



## sharemadder (13 November 2007)

*POSITIVE RESULTS FROM MUTOOROO FEASIBILITY STUDY*​
Havilah Resources NL (Havilah – ASX:HAV) announces that it has now completed 50 holes for 7921m at Mutooroo during 2007 as part of the feasibility study resource delineation work. Three of these were large diameter PQ diamond core holes through the main ore zones, designed specifically to obtain representative metallurgical samples. The results for the diamond drillholes are comparable with earlier RC drill intersections in the vicinity and indicate the high tenor of the copper-cobalt massive sulphide mineralization (refer to results for MTDD112, 113, 114 in the table below). Drillholes MTD112 and 113 were drilled into the "fat zone" discovered last year, while MTD114 sampled a new thick footwall mineralized zone at depth roughly 300 metres to the north (see attached diagram). ​ 
​Drilling to date is supportive of the geological model, and significant widths of new footwall lode mineralization has been intersected in many drillholes (identified as F/W in the table below), including MTRC107, 109, 115 and 117, which will add appreciably to the mineral resource. Of note is 24 metres of 1.3% Cu and 1280 ppm Co in MTRC 115 and 17 metres of 1.34 % Cu and 1441 ppm Co in MTRC 107, which lies within a broader 39 metre interval with a net ore value of $141 / tonne.


----------



## 56gsa (30 November 2007)

Interesting times for HAV coming up I feel - with this proposed distribution of their major investment in CUY, will be interesting to see what affect it has on HAV shareprice... directors hope it will be re-rated to better reflect their projects, cause to date the HAV sp has been linked pretty much with CUY, and to some extent GHT investments



> IN SPECIE DISTRIBUTION OF CURNAMONA ENERGY SHARES
> Havilah Resources NL’s (Havilah - ASX :HAV) previously announced intention for an in specie distribution of Curnamona Energy shares will be put to shareholders as a resolution at the forthcoming Annual General Meeting. If the Australian Taxation office grants demerger taxation relief as it has done in the past in similar situations, the Curnamona Energy shares should be tax free in the hands of Havilah shareholders. Existing Havilah option holders will be given adequate time to exercise their options ahead of the record date for entitlements, should they wish to do so. Depending on the number of Havilah options exercised ahead of the share distribution, Havilah shareholders would receive 1 Curnamona Energy share for each 3.3 to 3.7 Havilah shares held, assuming that Havilah distributes 80% of its present holding (ie 24 million shares). Based on Curnamona’s share price over the last two months this would equate to a return of approximately 30 to 40 cents per Havilah share.


----------



## sharemadder (21 December 2007)

*HAVILAH RESOURCES NL*

*CHAIRMAN’S ADDRESS TO AGM *

*19 December 2007 *
*HAVILAH – HEADING TOWARDS PRODUCTION *

Dear Shareholders

As Havilah’s projects advance, each year gets busier with new milestones reached and new ambitious goals defined for the coming year.​
A significant event during 2007 was the introduction of large respected international miner and investor, Glencore International, to the Kalkaroo copper-gold project. Via a Joint Venture Glencore is earning a 14% interest in the Kalkaroo orebody, by advancing $14m to fund the detailed feasibility study. This study, involving extensive infill drilling and large diameter metallurgical coring, is well underway and has about 12 months to run. At the end of that we will have definitively determined the viability and size and scope of the future development of the Kalkaroo Mine. This work is going well and will be explained more fully in the technical presentation after the meeting.​
At Mutooroo we also have our Chinese partner, Heilongjiang Resources, funding the infill feasibility drilling, and in the first half of 2008 we will have the feasibility study complete. Strong and persistent sulphide mineralisation has been discovered here and the many components of this ore (copper, cobalt, gold and sulphur) are enjoying strong prices. We believe this will be our second mine.​
Portia, the enigmatic gold deposit we have drilled on the Benagerie dome, will be our first mining operation, starting with the trial mine as we have previously described. Under the 60-70 metres of soft overburden lies a rich gold horizon which, if our modelling is confirmed, will result in a gold mine, with the gold won by simple opencut mining and gravity separation of the gold. We have lodged all our Mine Plans with PIRSA and are finalising an historic agreement with the Adnyamathanha Native Title Claimants. The details are confidential but it is a very fair outcome for the parties, and will provide a shared reward and enable Havilah to provide employment opportunities to the indigenous community.​
While we have been focusing on moving these three development projects to the mining phase we have limited our exploration activity to some minor tasks. One opportunity was the Prospect Hill tin prospect where we are earning a joint venture interest in a significant tin project which is amenable to open-cut mining. Tin is a valuable commodity in scarce supply.​Next year we will begin doing more exploration to add to the pipeline of projects. We have a very prospective exploration portfolio and are keen to discover new orebodies close to our existing projects. 

Our methodology has been proven to be robust and efficient. We have many new opportunities in copper, gold, zinc, lead and uranium.​
Interestingly all of our activities deliver technical synergies to our subsidiaries and vice versa. It is an effective model when one has ground that is richly endowed. ​
We have before the meeting a Resolution to distribute around 24 million Curnamona Energy shares to Havilah Resources shareholders.​
The unfortunate reality is that Havilah gets little or no market recognition for its equity in Curnamona Energy. We have decided that shareholders should get the shares back so that they can get the recognition and financial benefit directly in their hands. We would encourage people to hold onto the Curnamona shares, as Curnamona may well be the next uranium producer in Australia and enjoy record prices for uranium. ​
This also crystallises some of the benefit to the patient shareholders in Havilah. An initial investment of $2,000 in Havilah, together with all of its subsequent issues and IPO opportunities, has delivered a very substantial return. This latest item will add another layer to that benefit. Havilah, by this one distribution, will have effectively paid back all the capital it has raised over the past 6 years.​
None of this is done with clever financial engineering or debt. It is done with hard work, good people and most importantly, the discovery of orebodies. Our field staff are to be commended for their efforts.​
Our subsidiaries, Curnamona Energy and Geothermal Resources will also be successful in their own right. We have maintained tight capital structures and steered the companies towards commercial development.​
Directors remain committed to building on Havilah’s strong mineral development, exploration and investment portfolio to add further shareholder wealth, and the next year will see major strides as one or more mines are developed.​
K R Johnson, Ph.D
CHAIRMAN ​


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Kalkaroo*: 124.5 Mt 0.50% Cu 0.39g/t Au Meas+Indic resource
plus 18.7 Mt 0.74 g/t Au Meas resource
*Mutooroo*:13.1Mt 1.48%Cu, 0.14%Co Meas+Indic+Inferred res 
*North Portia*: 11.3Mt 0.89%Cu, 0.64g/tAu, 500ppmMo Ind+Inf res
*Portia*: 720,000t 2.9g/t Au Inferred resource Maldorky: 147Mt 30.1% Fe (18% Fe cutoff) Indicated resource Excellent potential to expand known resources in all cases. 
*MMG Exploration* spending $12m over 5 years exploring for IOCG and sedimentary hosted Pb-Zn deposits on Havilah’s tenements
*
Wilkins Copper Mineralisation Continues to Expand*
● Long intervals of copper-gold mineralisation in three more holes:
WKRC005 51m at 0.36% copper and 0.10 g/t gold (42m -93m)
WKRC006 60m at 0.31% copper and 0.15 g/t gold (66m-126m) This hole stopped within the interpreted mineralised zone.
WKRC007 30m at 0.44% copper and 0.32 g/t gold (87m-117m).
This hole stopped in a fault zone.
● Mineralisation now proven over 250m within 3km target strike : the magnetic anomaly associated with the copper mineralisation is more than 3 km long. Earlier drilling by MIM Exploration some 2.4 km to the west intersected 18m at 0.41% copper and 0.20 g/t gold from 64m depth.
● Target geometry confirmed : these new holes, all drilled to the south, indicate a mineralised zone dipping roughly 700 north and about 100m wide (see section).
● Drilling continues on other targets : Havilah’s drilling crew are presently testing further targets both along strike and parallel to the Wilkins discovery.

*Significant Extension of Kalkaroo Mineralisation*
● Longest Havilah Drill Intercept to Date at Kalkaroo
An intercept of 174m at 0.25% copper and 0.15 g/t gold from 261m to 435m depth in diamond drillhole KKDD411, some 150m down dip from Havilah’s previous deepest intersection on this section line. This interval includes several higher grade zones, including 6m of 0.80% copper and 0.55g/t gold.
● Mineralised Prospective Sequence Rocks Proven at Depth
Mineralised prospective sequence rocks were intersected in diamond drillhole KKDD406 in the “saddle” area at around 500m depth and some 600m beyond the planned limits of the current open pit. Several thin ore-grade intervals lie below the previously reported extremely encouraging hangingwall intersection in this hole of 13m of 0.99% copper and 1.05 g/t gold from 198m depth.
● Significant Potential to Expand Kalkaroo Resource
Strong copper-gold mineralisation intersected in drillholes KKDD 401 and 411 highlights the potential to expand the currently defined resource down dip of the current open pit design for only an incremental increase in overburden removal. Also, for the first time, economic grades of copper-gold mineralisation have been discovered in hangingwall rocks, raising the possibility for shallower stacked ore lenses and further improvement in the open pit mining economics.


----------



## greggles (4 June 2018)

Havilah Resources has found solid support at 17c, having bounced off it three times since October last year. Today it gapped up, opening at 20c and finishing the day at 21c, only half a cent off its high of 21.5c.

The announcement today that motivated the move north was news that the company has entered into an agreement to sell the Benagerie Mining Lease, on which the Portia and North Portia projects are located, to Consolidated Mining and Civil Pty Ltd through the sale of its wholly owned subsidiary, Benagerie Gold Pty Ltd.

The transaction will realise substantial cash flow and allow Havilah to focus more attention on the advancement and ultimate development of the Mutooroo and Kalkaroo copper-cobalt-gold projects.






Looks like a good deal for Havilah that will provide it with $13.5 million over an 18 month period. Given Havilah's market cap of around $40 million HAV could represent a relatively low risk proposition at current levels.


----------



## greggles (18 June 2018)

17c has proven to be solid support for Havilah Resources, having bounced off it three times in the last nine months.

HAV has gapped up today after the release of a maiden Ore Reserve for its Kalkaroo copper-cobalt-gold project in the northeast of South Australia of 474,000 tonnes of contained copper and 1.41 million ounces of gold.

After spending a couple of weeks consolidating between 20c and 22.5c today's news has sent HAV north to be currently trading at 25c, up 19.05% from Friday's close. There appears to be some resistance at 29c so a solid break through that level would be a very bullish move.


----------



## Ann (2 May 2019)

Down 20% today after jumping up 45.16% yesterday...

*Havilah Resources inks $100m deal with GFG Alliance to advance South Australian iron ore, copper projects*

_Minerals explorer Havilah Resources (ASX: HAV) has announced it will receive a “transformational” cash injection of up to $100 million from OneSteel Manufacturing Pty Ltd to fully-fund its work programs in the Mutooroo copper-cobalt district of South Australia’s Curnamona Craton.


OneSteel (trading as SIMEC Mining) is a member of mining and energy giant GFG Alliance headed by international businessman Sanjeev Gupta.


The group already has a major investment in South Australia via the Whyalla Steelworks and Whyalla port and export facility, and is well-positioned to provide Havilah with access to global capital markets and technical and commercial support.


The funding arrangement will establish a strategic partnership between Havilah and GFG and provides a clear pathway to potential commercialisation of the Maldorky, Grants and Grants Basin iron ore assets as well as a nearby project consisting of the Mutooroo deposit and neighbouring copper prospects.


The scale of Havilah’s iron ore assets alone is significant, backed by an initial exploration target announced last month at Grants Basin of up to 3.79 billion tonnes at between 23.9% to 27.6% iron. More..._


----------



## greggles (25 June 2019)

Final laboratory assays for Grants Basin diamond drillhole GBDD014 have confirmed the earlier handheld Niton XRF Fe analyses. The final calculated intersection is a whopping 488 metres at 24.57% Fe from 126 metres to 614 metres downhole.

The current wide spaced drilling campaign has only covered about 25% of the area of the Grants Basin based on the aeromagnetic data interpretation. The company says that the next step is to carry out an infill resource drilling campaign, with the objective of defining a JORC resource as part of the planned prefeasibility studies.

All indications are that there is a lot of iron ore underneath the ground at Grants Basin. It's hard to argue with a 488 metre intersection.

Today's news has sent the HAV share price north and it is currently up 19.23% at 15.5c. Is the bottom in for HAV at 13c?


----------



## Craton (21 March 2022)

From the Havilah website:


> Kalkaroo is one of the largest undeveloped open pit copper-gold deposits in Australia on a CuEq Ore Reserve basis.



However, HAV doesn't just have Au and Cu in their tenements. Cobalt, Iron Ore, Uranium and REE also feature.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

Shares in Havilah Resources have rocketed *85.3 per cent higher *to 31.5¢ after it signed a binding term sheet with OZ Minerals to potentially sell its Kalkaroo copper-gold project for $205 million.

OZ Minerals has 18 months to decide whether it will acquire the project.

(_nobody had it in the comp?_?)


----------



## greggles (12 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Shares in Havilah Resources have rocketed *85.3 per cent higher *to 31.5¢ after it signed a binding term sheet with OZ Minerals to potentially sell its Kalkaroo copper-gold project for $205 million.
> 
> OZ Minerals has 18 months to decide whether it will acquire the project.
> 
> (_nobody had it in the comp?_?)




Looks like this is all approved aside from HAV shareholder approval, which will no doubt be given with the HAV board recommending the transaction. This looks like a good result for HAV and if the copper price keeps rising it will just sweeten the deal.

HAV up another 28.57% to 36c today.


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2022)

greggles said:


> Looks like this is all approved aside from HAV shareholder approval, which will no doubt be given with the HAV board recommending the transaction. This looks like a good result for HAV and if the copper price keeps rising it will just sweeten the deal.
> 
> HAV up another 28.57% to 36c today.




I wonder if the BHP-OZL thing will affect this?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 August 2022)

Sean K said:


> I wonder if the BHP-OZL thing will affect this?



You'd have to think it was a positive. Shareholders to meet soon; the last step .


----------



## frugal.rock (29 August 2022)

Chart update


----------



## Craton (18 November 2022)

*COMMENCEMENT OF OZ MINERALS-HAVILAH STRATEGIC ALLIANCE DRILLING*


----------



## Craton (20 December 2022)

My Jan 2023 Stock Tipping Pick​A MULTI-COMMODITY MINERALS PORTFOLIO​


> A HAVILAH SHARE BUYS AN INTEREST IN THE FOLLOWING MINERAL ASSETS
> 
> An advanced stage multi-commodity minerals portfolio in South Australia, comprising over 1.3 Mt copper, 3.2 Moz gold, 43.4 kt cobalt and 450 Mt iron ore in JORC resources.
> 
> ...


----------

